# "Warning! Your chassis has been opened" error message



## aspire1974

I recieve a chassis intrusion message on power up.I need to know how to reset it in my BIOS. My PC is an Acer Aspire M3201 . I cant find anything in either Advanced or security or PC Health in the BIOS that I can reset. Any help appreciated


----------



## ngrome

You may just have to reset the CMOS, but I'm sure there's gotta be a setting in the bios, dig deep or better yet, go to the Acer tech support site first and look it up for your model/serial #.


----------



## connor-53

In the bios, there is an option to disable open case alert. And it will ignore its open and run normally. What mobo and bios version do you have?


----------



## aspire1974

connor-53 said:


> In the bios, there is an option to disable open case alert. And it will ignore its open and run normally. What mobo and bios version do you have?


My Bios is r01-b2 - I have hoked around and still cant see anything about the Chassis or Case?


----------



## ngrome

aspire1974 said:


> My Bios is r01-b2 - I have hoked around and still cant see anything about the Chassis or Case?


Do you have the manual for your motherboard, it shows where the settings are. If you don't you should be able to download a PDF version from manufacturer's website. I've already seen a couple online, and it refers to the as Chassis Intrustion Detection or Chassis Intrusion Notification.


----------



## McNinja

is there a sensor so it call tell the case is open

this seems like the case is retarded


----------



## Stu_computer

http://www.acersupport.com/desktop/articles/multi_warncase.html


----------



## McNinja

yep its a dumb case with some sensor somewhere on it thats probably degraded


----------



## aspire1974

Stu_computer said:


> http://www.acersupport.com/desktop/articles/multi_warncase.html


Thanks - but I STILL don't have a chassis option - I've emailed Acer.


----------



## Stu_computer

if memory serves me correctly i think u need to press F8 key while in bios setup to open the advanced section for acer.


----------



## aspire1974

Stu_computer said:


> if memory serves me correctly i think u need to press F8 key while in bios setup to open the advanced section for acer.


this didn't work - anymore suggestion?


----------



## McNinja

get a new case?


----------



## aspire1974

Mcninjaguy said:


> get a new case?


PC is only 2 months old!


----------



## McNinja

I dunno though see if you can find a sensor thats attached to case and take a pic of it

sounds like a crappy case to me


----------



## aspire1974

Right guys getting pretty desperate now - I've tried everything (apart from the "tech guys") Still cant find anything in the BIOS to disable this ruddy message - Just opened it again - cant find the sensor - so if anyone knows where that is - help!!

Someone mentioned an 'advanced' bios - but have no idea how to get into that or reset the CMOS?

Thanks


----------



## lubo438

I have the same problem here, my bios is M5200, the computer is only a few months old. I don't see any option in bios about "Chasis Intrusion or detection"

Please help

Thanks


----------



## aspire1974

Anybody??


----------



## Stu_computer

are you going into bios setup while the pc is starting (posting) or using the aspire utility software? (run the utility and check it's help menu).

check on the mobo for a 2pin connector marked IA, on other aspires it's seperated from other connectors close to edge of board and ram slots.


----------



## aspire1974

Stu_computer said:


> are you going into bios setup while the pc is starting (posting) or using the aspire utility software? (run the utility and check it's help menu).
> 
> check on the mobo for a 2pin connector marked IA, on other aspires it's seperated from other connectors close to edge of board and ram slots.


How do you access the aspire utility software? Sorry if I'm being a bit stupid - up until now I've been checking through the start-up bios and cant find the disabling or chassis mention there?


----------



## Stu_computer

acer utility software is accessible from desktop, the bios settings should be in eSettings utility.

Start > (All) Programs > Empowering Technology > Acer eSettings Management

if not installed can get it here...acer downloads Select: Desktop, Aspire, M3201, click Applications tab

utility downloads:
eFramework (need this to load esettings)
eSettings (Acer eSettings Management-bios settings)

other alternatives are: download PCWizard and use it to identify the mainboard make-n-model, then get the manual for it and locate the chassis intrusion jumper/or bios setting; or visit an acer dealer and ask them to show you where the setting is in bios; or contact acer directly.


----------



## aspire1974

Stu_computer said:


> acer utility software is accessible from desktop, the bios settings should be in eSettings utility.
> 
> Start > (All) Programs > Empowering Technology > Acer eSettings Management
> 
> if not installed can get it here...acer downloads Select: Desktop, Aspire, M3201, click Applications tab
> 
> utility downloads:
> eFramework (need this to load esettings)
> eSettings (Acer eSettings Management-bios settings)
> 
> other alternatives are: download PCWizard and use it to identify the mainboard make-n-model, then get the manual for it and locate the chassis intrusion jumper/or bios setting; or visit an acer dealer and ask them to show you where the setting is in bios; or contact acer directly.



Thanks I have the acer management software (I'd looked at this before) and downloaded the newer version - under BIOS in the eSettings management I still cant see anything relating to the chassis? Unless i'm looking at the wrong thing?


----------



## wids67uk

Same problem here with Acer M3201 (6mnth old) Amd x3 8450.
I have looked for a solution for months but found that I could reset this in the bios by optimising defalts then going through bios settings to manualy change some settings that optimsing had changed, so reset the changes i didnt want for example graphics card onboard I dont use as i have a new pcie card installed.
This seems to work for me.


----------



## wids67uk

good luck


----------



## Purpleman

Had same problem. This is the fix if other stuff doesn't work. Got this from another site.

Problem
"Warning your chassis has been opened. Press F1 to continue. Press Del to enter setup menu."
Solution
Enter Bios
Goto Intergrated Peripherals
Goto Onboard I/O setup
Find "Chassis Opened warning"
Set to “Disable”
Press F10 to save and exit changes
That all there is too it.:wave:


----------



## leader2009

Enter Bios 
Goto Intergrated Peripherals 
Goto Onboard I/O setup 
Find "Chassis Opened warning" 
Set to “Disable”
Press F10 to save and exit changes


----------



## lubo438

There is no such option under comos, thanks anyway


----------



## paulhaddlesey

I've just had this problem with an Acer Veriton, except that it wouldn't go beyond the warning screen to boot up. I got into setup by pressing Del, then to PC Health Status, and chose the 'Clear' option next to the case opened warning function. Once I'd cleared the warning the computer started fine, then I went back into Setup and disabled this function for the future. Acer's manual didn't mention any of this, even though there's a section on how to open the case.


----------



## Ginty

I also have an Acer (M5021) BIOS version R01-B1 - and have the same problem "your chassis has been opened" ....My problem began after installing the security softare distributed by my bank - it is supposed to make my online banking safer and works fine.
Anyway, I have read all previous posts - and tried modifying the BIOS, but I do not have any of the options mentioned for "chassis", nor any other the other solutions offered.
I e-mailed Acer tech support, and received instructions on how to perform a system recovery. I don't want to do this because I would loose everything - I just want to turn off the message.
Can anyone help


----------



## paulhaddlesey

Hi
I found it was necessary to clear the existing warning before being able to disable this feature. Set up options seem to vary from one Acer to another (I have a Veriton) but this is what worked for me.
Go to Set up > PC Health Status and you should see 'Chassis opened warning'. Select this, hit return and you should get three options - Enabled, Disabled and Clear. Select Clear, save and exit.
The computer should now start normally. You can then reboot, go back into Set up and disable the chassis opened warning.
Good luck


----------

